# Plex coming to Opera Store



## russg (Apr 14, 2002)

I really hope this works well. I use both Tivo and Plex and having them work together more effectively will be awesome!

http://www.operasoftware.com/blog/partners/opera-tv-store-spotlight-plex

https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/131439-plex-coming-to-opera-tv-store-devices/


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

Nice. I use plexconnect via Apple TV which works very well but would be great to have a more official plex option on TiVo (just ordered a roamio, upgrading from S3 HD) without needing to mess with plex connect config. I wonder if it would support direct play of mpeg2 such as shows I've transferred from TiVo without having to transcode. Would be nice if it supported DTS as well.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

russg said:


> https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/131439-plex-coming-to-opera-tv-store-devices/


FYI this is in the Plex Pass members only area, and you have to be logged in to get to it.


----------



## russg (Apr 14, 2002)

dswallow said:


> FYI this is in the Plex Pass members only area, and you have to be logged in to get to it.


Sorry about that, I didn't realize the link wouldn't show for non-plex pass users. The link to the Opera Blog should work fine.

I know they are in the habit of releasing new stuff to plex pass users first and it seems this may be the case with this Opera TV app as well.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, it will be Plex pass for early adopters - it is a way for Plex devs to monitor quality in a controlled, technically competent way. Hand it out to you jokers and you would crucify them after the first bug! 

Also, it looks like it is being held back from TiVo's for some quality reasons. Hopefully we will see it once the issues are ironed out.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Well, this seems like good news or at least a good start!

I really hope they release this for TiVo though...

EDIT: By the way, can you add a quick-shortcut to Opera TV Apps from TiVo Central?

It takes a while to launch Opera TV each time, and then select something from "My Apps"


----------



## avonnieda (Dec 15, 2014)

I just ordered my first Tivo an hour ago. Sick of the DVR. But I've been a Plex fan for years, I have a Mac Mini hooked up to the TV and I love it! I would assume that the Plex app would need the Plex Media Server running elsewhere, yes? I haven't done a ton of research into playing external media on the Tivo, but what I've seen is that it's not really a thing. In any case, this is interesting! 

First post, hi!  

-Adam


----------



## russg (Apr 14, 2002)

avonnieda said:


> I just ordered my first Tivo an hour ago. Sick of the DVR. But I've been a Plex fan for years, I have a Mac Mini hooked up to the TV and I love it! I would assume that the Plex app would need the Plex Media Server running elsewhere, yes? I haven't done a ton of research into playing external media on the Tivo, but what I've seen is that it's not really a thing. In any case, this is interesting!
> 
> First post, hi!
> 
> -Adam


Adam,

Welcome to the board! 
First, I'm excited that Plex may come to Tivo but I must say that it may not. Having the App in the Opera Store means we are much closer to that possibility than ever before.

If/when Plex comes to Tivo it will be in the form of a Plex client and that is only useful if you have a Plex Server. The Plex Server can run on many devices, including Linux, MAC, Windows, and many storage arrays. Basically the server catalogs your media (pictures, video, music) and enables you to stream them to clients. This ability is useful both in the house and outside and it typically includes the ability to "sync" content down to a client so you can carry stuff with you while out and about.

I used to run XBMC and other tools but Plex is by the best thing I've found and for the ridiculously low price of a life-time plex pass account, I couldn't pass it up. ( I don't know if they offer the life-time accounts anymore)


----------



## avonnieda (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah, that's kind of how I expected the architecture would be. I've got a Synology NAS that I could use as a media server, or the Mac Mini that's running Plex already. Anyhoo, it'll be fun to try it out once it comes out.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

Can't wait to try it, but it'll have to wait until after the holidays.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

What is Plex?


----------



## sydnius (Feb 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m not holding my breath for Plex to come to TiVo.

In the meantime, Chromecast works great, $35 everywhere.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

I am very excited for this, I have been a long time Kodi (Formally know as XBMC) user since 2004 and I have tried Plex a few times, but could never get the server portion to work efficiently.

I think if the performance is right and DirectPlay works for all containers (As it should), it could get me to switch to Plex and consolidate devices.


----------



## avonnieda (Dec 15, 2014)

BlackBetty said:


> What is Plex?


 Plex is a Media center / Media player. It plays just about any format of movie etc known to man. A lot of people use it to catalog and play movies and shows which exist as files on external disk.

https://plex.tv


----------



## bguzik (Jan 7, 2002)

Bump!

Was hoping they would add the Opera PLEX app with the new 20.4.6 update, but no joy...

:-(

Does anybody know any "official" word about this from TiVo?


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I confirmed with Tivo on the phone today that Plex is coming to Tivo, but they do not have a release date yet.


----------



## altern8545 (Mar 23, 2015)

i really wish plex just perfect the software on the devices that they already have their client on instead of making sure every single device on the planet has a plex client. every iteration comes with its own set of problems and limitations and nothing ever works as consistent and reliable as xbmc.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

altern8545 said:


> i really wish plex just perfect the software on the devices that they already have their client on instead of making sure every single device in this world has a plex client. every iteration comes with its on set of problems and limitations and nothing ever works as consistent and reliable as xbmc.


Exactly. I'll be glad to see Plex on the TiVo, but I don't share the high hopes & expectations many around here seem to have. I'd be shocked if the implementation was smooth and fully functional.....I expect it to feel very much like a beta release with lots of complaints about erratic streaming, inconsistent FF/REW capabilities, and a whole new slate of metadata headaches.

Plex has a very pretty, polished website, but their marketing prowess seems to exceed their engineering follow-through. Throw in the fact that it's going to be an Opera-level app and.....yeesh.  It's a big step for TiVo to officially open their boxes to home network video, but I have little hope that their first swing will be anything close to a home run.


----------

